# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  HOT: EVENT Sự kiện đua “TOP CUỒNG NHIỆT” --- Sự kiện đua “TOP THẦN TÀI”

## petty

Hòa mình trong không khí sôi động của một mùa giải bóng đá mới 2011 – 2012 với những trận đấu đỉnh cao, những ngôi sao sáng giá, IFUN BET xin trân trọng giới thiệu chuỗi sự kiện Dự đoán thể thao bóng đá trực tuyến cực hấp dẫn dành cho mọi người cùng tham dự. Nội dung sự kiện:

*Sự kiện đua “TOP CUỒNG NHIỆT”*​Nội dung sự kiện: Người chơi tiến hành đăng ký thành viên và tham gia sự kiện miễn phí tại http://bet.ifun.vn . Các thành viên sẽ tiến hành Đua TOP để trở thành thành viên tham gia dự đoán (bet) nhiều CENT nhất trên IFUN BET. Hàng tháng IFUN BET sẽ tiến hành trao giải thưởng cho các thành viên nào có thứ hạng tham gia dự đoán với tổng giá trị CENT cao nhất.




​Trao thưởng: trong vòng 15 ngày kể từ khi công bố kết quả, Ban tổ chức (BTC) sẽ tiến hành liên lạc chủ động với người được nhận để tiến hành trao thưởng. Trong trường hợp không liên lạc được với chủ giải thưởng, BTC sẽ tiến hành đấu giá vật phẩm hoặc tiến hành bốc thăm ngẫu nhiên chọn người thay thế.

Lưu ý: Hệ thống sẽ tự động chọn lựa và xếp thứ hạng cho top 3 thành viên có số lần tham gia dự đoán có giá trị cao nhất để đoạt giải. Sau tháng đó dữ liệu lại được làm mới để đảm bảo tính công bằng cho các người chơi cùng tham gia.

*Sự kiện đua “TOP THẦN TÀI”*​Nội dung sự kiện: Người chơi tiến hành đăng ký thành viên và tham gia sự kiện miễn phí tại http://bet.ifun.vn . Các thành viên sẽ tiến hành Đua TOP để trở thành thành viên tham gia dự đoán (bet) và chiến thắng nhiều nhất trên IFUN BET. Hàng tháng IFUN BET sẽ trao giải thưởng cho các thành viên nào có thứ hạng tham gia chiến thắng nhiều nhất.


 ​
Trao thưởng: trong vòng 15 ngày kể từ khi công bố kết quả, Ban tổ chức (BTC) sẽ tiến hành liên lạc chủ động với người được nhận để tiến hành trao thưởng. Trong trường hợp không liên lạc được với chủ giải thưởng, BTC sẽ tiến hành đấu giá vật phẩm hoặc tiến hành bốc thăm ngẫu nhiên chọn người thay thế.

Lưu ý: Hệ thống sẽ tự động chọn lựa và xếp thứ hạng cho top 3 thành viên có số lần tham gia dự đoán thắng cuộc cao nhất để đoạt giải. Sau tháng đó dữ liệu lại được làm mới để đảm bảo tính công bằng cho các người chơi cùng tham gia.


* Top Thần tài Pro* : hiển thị người chơi thắng số cent nhiều nhất trong game thể thao điện tử dự đoán kết quả bóng đá trực tuyến

*Top ối Giời ơi Thua* : hiển thị người chơi thua số cent nhiều nhất trong game thể thao điện tử dự đoán kết quả bóng đá trực tuyến

*Top Cuồng nhiệt ifunbet* : hiển thị người chơi có số cent dự đoán nhiều nhất trong game thể thao điện tử dự đoán kết quả bóng đá trực tuyến

Website và diễn đàn IFUN BET là nơi công bố mọi thông tin chính thức về sự kiện!
http://bet.ifun.vn/Even.aspx

Thông tin hỏi đáp tại diễn đàn IFUN BET!

----------


## hiepgadan1

Thêm bet mới thêm vui, giải thưởng hấp dẫn đấy, mình phải vào chơi mới được. Bonbon có thông tin thêm gì về trang bet này thì gửi cho anh em nhé! tks [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## innguyengia

uh, cho thêm thông tin về trang bet này đi bonbon! Giải thưởng hấp dẫn đấy! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## caole1992

oki cả nhà! Mình hướng dẫn cách chơi nhé. Còn cụ thể hơn hãy vào diễn đàn ifun bet tìm hiểu cụ thể hơn nữa nhé! http://diendan.bet.ifun.vn/forum.php

*Hướng dẫn chơi:* 

* 1. Xuất hiện giao diện chơi:* 



*1.1. Các mục chính trên bảng giá* 



- * Danh sách kèo* : Danh sách các kèo có trong các trận đấu của hệ thống
- *Danh sách lệnh* : Danh sách các lệnh đang chạy của người chơi
- *Thống kê* : Tổng hợp các lệnh người chơi đã chơi, đã kết thúc, số điểm thắng thua qua mỗi lần chơi
- *Tài khoản* : Cho biết thông tin chi tiết của tài khoản 



Bao gồm : Tên tài khoản ( bí danh), tài khoản hiện tại ( số dư, điểm đang chơi, tài khoản hiện tại, tài khoản gốc), thời điểm đăng nhập cuối, giao dịch cuối.
- *Kết quả* : Thống kê kết quả của các trận đấu đã kết thúc 



+ *Completed* : Trận đấu đã kết thúc, nhà cái đã trả hết điểm cho người chơi
+ *Running* : Trận đấu vẫn diễn ra, nhà cái chưa tiến hành trả điểm
+ *Refund* : Vì một lý do khách quan nào đó mà trận đấu không thể kết thúc hoặc bị nghi ngờ bán độ, sắp xếp tỷ số, nhà cái đã trả lại điểm cho người chơi trước khi trận đấu kết thúc
- *Yêu thích* : Tiện ích cho người chơi có thể xem những trận mà mình quan tâm



Bấm chọn vào các ngôi sao màu vàng ( được đánh dấu trên hình) các trận đấu diễn ra sẽ nằm trong mục yêu thích, và người xem chỉ phải theo dõi những trận mình quan tâm trong hàng trăm trận của hệ thống.

*1.2. Các bảng thông tin thêm*

- Thống kê các kèo có trong các môn thể thao



Trên đây là bảng thống kê các kèo bóng đá, bao gồm
+ HDP : Kèo handicap là kèo châu Á mà người chơi đặt cửa cho cả trận đấu, thắng thua hòa, tỷ số…
+ OU : Over Under – Kèo tài xỉu, cho phép người chơi cược tổng số bàn thắng trong trận đấu của cả 2 đội
+ 1x2 (FT & HT) : 1x2 là kèo châu Âu bao gồm thắng (1) hòa (x) thua (2), FT : fulltime – cá cả trận, HT : haft time – Cá nửa trận.
+ Tỷ số đúng : Kèo cá tỷ số đúng, ví dụ : 1-2, 2-0…
…
*1.3. Bảng giá*

*a. Thông tin các đội đá* 



- Có vòng tròn đỏ, to : Vị trí đặt kèo hiệp 1, như ở trên hiệp 1 đã đá xong nên không còn kèo nào được đặt
- Ô còn lại là kèo đặt cho cả trận
- Những trận được xếp lên ô có màu hồng là trận đang diễn ra trực tiếp, ví dụ ở hình trên trận đấu đang diễn ra trực tiếp, tỷ số đang hòa 1-1, đang đá hiệp 2 phút thứ 26 ( 2H 26’)
- Đội có màu đỏ là đội chấp kèo, đội màu đen là đội được chấp kèo
- Đội đứng trên là đội chủ nhà, đội ở dưới là đội khách, trường hợp có chữ N trong ngoặc là 2 đội đá trung lập, ví dụ :
+ Ô bôi tím : Đội Bekarus là đội chủ nhà chấp đội Azerbaijan là đội khách
+ Ô bôi xanh : Đội Malaysia và Thailand đá ở sân trung lập, Thailand chấp Malaysia nữa trái.

*b. Thông tin các kèo*



- Ô tròn đỏ : Kèo châu Á
- Ô tròn xanh : Kèo tài xỉu
- Ô tròn tím : Kèo châu Âu



- Ô tròn đỏ : Thái lan chấp thua nửa Malaysia
- Hình thoi đỏ : Giá nhà cái đưa ra
- Ô tròn xanh : Tổng số bàn thắng ít hơn 2 đặt xỉu ăn, nếu lớn hơn 3 đặt tài ăn
- Ô tròn đen : Đặt Malaysia thắng ăn 6.22 lần, đặt Thailand thắng ăn 1.42 lần, đặt 2 đội hòa ăn 3.92.
- Nút thêm : Các kèo khác nhà cái đưa ra.

* 1.4. Các kèo bổ sung*

Ngoài các kèo cơ bản như kèo châu Á, kèo châu Âu, kèo tài xỉu ra, hệ thống bet.ifun còn bổ sung rất nhiều các kèo khác, đảm bảo mọi nhu cầu của người chơi, ví dụ :
- Booking : Số lần trọng tài rút sổ tay ( để ghi phạm lỗi, thẻ vàng, thẻ đỏ…)
- First conner : quả phạt góc đầu tiên thuộc đội nào
- Last conner : quả phạt góc cuối cùng thuộc đội nào
- Clean sheet : Đội nào phải dọn sân sau khi đá
- Red card : số thẻ đỏ được rút ra…
Mọi tình huống, diễn biến trong sân đều được hệ thống ghi lại, cập nhật và định giá các kèo để người chơi có thể thỏa mãn đam mê cũng như sự cuồng nhiệt của mình đối với trận bóng đang diễn ra.

*QUY TẮC BET* 

*1. Hướng dẫn dự đoán trước trận đấu.* 

- Đội có mầu đỏ là đội chấp kèo. Đội màu đen là đội được chấp kèo
- Đội chủ nhà là đội đứng trên (đứng trước theo hiển thị cũ), đội khách là đội đứng dưới (đứng sau theo hiển thị cũ). Nếu trận đấu có chữ (N) thì trận đấu đó diễn ra trên sân trung lập.
- Bên cạnh các tỷ lệ chấp là các tỷ lệ điểm tương ứng.



*1.1 Tham gia dự đoán kèo châu á.*

- Theo kèo châu Á, đội mạnh hơn sẽ chấp đội yếu hơn theo một tỷ lệ kèo nhất định như chấp đồng banh (1/4), chấp hòa (1/2), chấp nửa một (3/4), chấp 1 hòa (1), chấp 1 thua nửa (1.1/4), chấp 1 đứt (1.5), chấp 2 ăn nửa (1.3/4)…Đội chấp được gọi là thắng nếu số bàn thắng ghi nhiều hơn tỷ lệ chấp kèo, được coi là thua nếu thắng ít hơn tỷ lệ chấp kèo. 



*1.2 Tham gia dự đoán kèo tài xỉu.*

- Kèo tài xỉu được tính theo tổng số bàn thắng của cả 2 đội. Chọn tài là dự đoán trận đầu có tổng số bàn thắng nhiều hơn so với tỷ lệ kèo nhà cái đưa ra. 
- Chọn xỉu là dự đoán trận đấu có tổng số bàn thắng ít hơn tỷ lệ kèo đưa ra.
Người chơi có thể dự đoán tài hoặc xỉu của cả trận hoặc của riêng hiệp 1:



*1.3 Tham gia dự đoán kèo châu âu.*

Kèo châu âu 1x 2 cho phép bạn dự đoán kết quả chung cuộc của 2 đội: thắng, hòa, thua mà không quan tâm đên việc đội bóng thắng hay thua bao nhiêu bàn.
1: tương ứng với dự đoán chủ nhà thắng.
X: tương ứng với dự đoán 2 đội hòa.
2: tương ứng với đội khách thắng.



*1.4 Các kèo khác.*

Tại bet.ifun quý khách còn có thể dự đoán kèo phạt góc, kèo thẻ vàng, hiệp phụ… hoặc bấm vào (+ thêm) để tham gia dự đoán chẵn lẻ, tỷ số chính xác, khoảng bàn thắng…. 


*2. Hướng dẫn dự đoán trong trận đấu.* 


Running cho phép bạn có thể dự đoán ngay trong trận đến tận phút 90.
Bên cạnh các hình thức dự đoán hiện tại như tài xỉu, đội thắng, kèo châu âu, châu á. Running còn cho phép người chơi có thể dự đoán dưới nhiều hình thức như rung và không rung, đội nào sẽ ghi bàn tiếp theo? dự đoán đội đang thua sẽ thắng ngược? dự đoán đội thua sẽ gỡ hoà, dự đoán đội sẽ bị thẻ đỏ, thẻ vàng tiếp theo. Dự đoán đội thắng trong hiệp phụ, dự đoán đội thắng trong penalty, tài xỉu penalty… 
- *Rung và không rung*: là trường hợp đặc biệt của tài xỉu khi kèo tài xỉu trùng với trường hợp là có hoặc không có bàn thắng. Rung là chọn cửa trận đấu sẽ còn bàn thắng, không rung là chọn cửa trận đấu không còn bàn thắng. 



- *Tài xỉu và kèo châu Á*: Trường hợp trận Independiente – La Equidad. Tài xỉu cả trận là 2.25 ( bao gồm 1 bàn thắng trong hiệp 1). Về tài nếu tỷ số cả trận ≥ 3 bàn, về xỉu nếu tỷ số cả trận ≤ 2 bàn. Tuy nhiên với kèo bóng. Independiente được chấp ¼ ( chỉ tính từ thời điểm 1-0, nghĩa là không tính bàn thắng hiện tại, kết quả cuối cùng sẽ phải bỏ đi bàn thắng hiện tại). Nếu lựa họn Independiente, bạn thắng khi Independiente giữ được chiến thắng cho đến khi hết trận. Nếu Independiente bị gỡ hoà hoặc thua, chọn cửa Independiente được coi là thua. 
- *Kèo châu Âu*: Khi Belarus đang thắng bạn cũng có thể chọn kèo châu âu cho trường hợp kết thúc trận đấu chủ nhà thắng, hai đội hoà và khách thắng.



Trong trường hợp trên, chọn kết thúc trận đấu chủ nhà thắng bỏ 1 ăn 2,02. Chọn đội thua (đội khách) sẽ gỡ hoà ăn 2.80. Chọn đội thua ( đội khách) thắng ngược bỏ 1 ăn 3,73.

----------


## thichduthu

*Ifun bet*

Đã vào chơi, cực hấp dẫn đấy! Giải thưởng cũng lớn nữa, đáng để chơi!

----------


## moonbe

*SfWR2E*

Kakano1 sang diễn đàn betifun kết bạn đê!

----------


## alias_va

*K688yx*

Đã ai được lên top thần tài bên IFUN BET chưa ta? hehee. Mình lên top rồi đây! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## nguyendinh

*6bW42x*

chơi đi để lên top nào! bet.ifun.vn

----------


## vftravel

*Kbr8gp*

Thắng lớn rồi anh em! Ai đang chơi trân bet.ifun.vn thì vào trả lời mình để kết bạn cái nhỉ?[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

